# D600 DXO is out!!!



## jcs16 (Sep 19, 2012)

Weird 1dx was released much earlier yet no rating while d600 was just released couple of days ago and now been tested....

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Camera-Sensor-Database/Nikon/D600


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 19, 2012)

94..... well let me make a guess.. the 6D will score 81.




> Nikon’s recently released consumer-oriented full-frame sensor DSLR, the D600, has just gone through DxOMark’s image quality evaluation tests. And the verdict is in: the D600 is an affordable camera that places a high premium on image quality, as it ranks just behind the top performing Nikon D800 and Nikon D800E. It is also a significant improvement over the high-end professional flagship DSLRs, the Nikon D3X and the Nikon D4. Here are the DxOMark test results for the D600.


----------



## jcs16 (Sep 19, 2012)

I know DXO mark is plainly sensor but they do help with marketing. I just wonder why are they slow with releasing other cameras while a just released one is already tested. Could be Nikon is sponsor of theirs.


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 19, 2012)

well i hear that very often.. fact is you can license the DXO testing and it would be pretty soon public if they "fake" results in favour of nikon or any other company.

you can think about the DXO score what you like... but i don´t think they manipulate the results in favour of brands.


----------



## jcs16 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am not saying they're "faking" it. It's just I am wondering why is it their are brands that are tested earlier than others. Is it because nikon sees a marketing importance if dxo would release a data suggesting that the sensor in their camera is superior or canon, pentax or any other brand sees no importance in dxo data that they are not keen in sending their cameras to be tested. Because for what I know you would always see theses arguments with regards to dxo in photography forums. I know dxo mark is dependent on manufacturers to lend them their cameras to be tested but I think only nikon is the one making the most out of this publicity.


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 19, 2012)

jcs16 said:


> I am not saying they're "faking" it.



ah.. sorry then i misread your posting.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 19, 2012)

It scored how it was supposed to do. Sensor technology is the same.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 19, 2012)

*Good luck with that 6D, Canon, D600 test results at DxOmark = D800's top-of-pack*

Some seem to have a particular distrust of DxOmark's test results which show recent Nikon bodies humiliating Canon's offerings in the critical low ISO dynamic range results.
Well, there's new fodder for your angst.

The D600's test results are virtually the same as the D800 and D800e and that puts it a full 2.5 stops better than the 5D3 at base ISO.

Canon's "new" sensor in the 6D better be part of a whole new system that can pull of a miraculous improvement if they want to stem the criticism. 1Dx results are still not posted either but should be a bit better than the 5D3's in the DR measurement.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Good luck with that 6D, Canon, D600 test results at DxOmark = D800's top-of-pack*

If only the Nikons could focus.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Good luck with that 6D, Canon, D600 test results at DxOmark = D800's top-of-pack*

Canon couldn't improve their DR, even if their life depended on it.

If we are lucky, Canon might catch up with Nikon's (Sony's) current sensor tech by year 2015.



Tammy said:


> If only the Nikons could focus.


Ridiculous fanboy comment, and you know it.


----------



## molnarcs (Sep 19, 2012)

jcs16 said:


> I am not saying they're "faking" it. It's just I am wondering why is it their are brands that are tested earlier than others. Is it because nikon sees a marketing importance if dxo would release a data suggesting that the sensor in their camera is superior or canon, pentax or any other brand sees no importance in dxo data that they are not keen in sending their cameras to be tested. Because for what I know you would always see theses arguments with regards to dxo in photography forums. I know dxo mark is dependent on manufacturers to lend them their cameras to be tested but I think only nikon is the one making the most out of this publicity.



I think you answered your own question. Canon is not in a hurry to lend them their cameras, because they don't see it as a good marketing opportunity. How could they? Nikon's been pulling away for the past 3 years in sensor technology (some their own, like the D3S, d3200) some borrowed and tweaked (Sony mostly). Looks like their sensor strategy works rather well.

They chose not to invest in sensor manufacturing at the dawn of the digital era. Perhaps they didn't have the capital (much smaller company than Canon) or perhaps they thought it's too risky. They did, however, put a lot of money into sensor design R&D. Manufacturing capacity is there, at least 4-5 Japanese companies (Panasonic, Sony, and other names I can't recall). They have developed a number of sensors over the years (d3s being probably the most successful) but they also stayed open to new developments in the market. I think they had a partnership with Sony as far back as the d2x.

In theory, Canon could do the same - I don't think Nikon's deal with Sony is exclusive. The d800 maybe - they might be cross-licensing patents, for example, but it's probably only for a limited term. I wouldn't be surprised if some of the latest Sony improvements in low light performance were due to some IP exchange deal, but we'll never know. But imagine the built, ergonomics and performance of the 5D Mark III with the d600 sensor. That would be the camera!


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Good luck with that 6D, Canon, D600 test results at DxOmark = D800's top-of-pack*

Honestly, who cares the test result after we saw the specs of 6D. And the result won't surprise me if Nikon uses Sony's sensor for it D600.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2012)

Nikon is paying DxO to test their bodies sooner. Or...Canon is paying DxO to _not_ test their bodies soon. Or both. Or neither. :

But it really doesn't matter, now, does it?!?


----------



## Fishnose (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Good luck with that 6D, Canon, D600 test results at DxOmark = D800's top-of-pack*



Tammy said:


> If only the Nikons could focus.



They focus fantastically well. So well that the D800 is excellent as a high speed sports camera (with a fast lens of course)


----------



## jcs16 (Sep 19, 2012)

Canon I think should at least try to benchmark its 1DX sensor against competition. Iphone is doing it in smartphone industry against competition, and if your going to base it in their data they are as fast as their nearest rival if not better. So if canon is telling as that 1dx is very good in low light they should give as some numerical data that would validate it. Otherwise these arguments would just run in circles. Hopefully in the coming weeks we will know.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 19, 2012)

jcs16 said:


> Canon I think should at least try to benchmark its 1DX sensor against competition.



Why should they?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't really say anything is lacking from the 1d x. I can't say I think about DxO when I'm out shooting. I can't say I give a crap about numbers anymore. After following Canon from the 350d, they finally made the perfect cam for me. If you don't get to try a Canon cam before buying it ask someone who has, not a guy using a d3s


----------



## AprilForever (Sep 19, 2012)

How much does Nikon pay DxO?


----------



## preppyak (Sep 19, 2012)

Interestingly, looking at their use case scores, it makes a compelling case that the D800 is now a very niche camera for Nikon. Only those that absolutely have to have 36mp would buy it, since it seems that the D600 does everything the D800 does, and in some cases, a little better (high ISO). I wonder if that cuts into Nikon's bottom line at all...


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 19, 2012)

preppyak said:


> Interestingly, looking at their use case scores, it makes a compelling case that the D800 is now a very niche camera for Nikon. Only those that absolutely have to have 36mp would buy it, since it seems that the D600 does everything the D800 does, and in some cases, a little better (high ISO). I wonder if that cuts into Nikon's bottom line at all...



If you're into birding and wildlife probably D800's 1.2 (24MP) and 1.5 (16MP) crop modes will come in handy (better DOF and FPS, lenses' sweet spot, etc). Also, in crop mode D800's AF points almost fill the whole frame, which is quite interesting for tracking. With a D600 you still would need another high-end APS-C camera to accomplish that, also in terms of pixels-on-subject.


----------



## psolberg (Sep 20, 2012)

14 stops of DR along with super clean shadows free of banding noise? not surprised. But then again did we expect anything different? Nikon/Sony have been leading on sensors for quite some time. I'm interested to see if the 6D made any headways in resolving the lag dynamic range and shadow noise that has plagued the 5DmkIII and 1DX. 

another amazing sensor from the Nikon/Sony devil's pact 



Tammy said:


> If only the Nikons could focus.


seeing the 6D AF system...I'm not sure I'd be saying that.



> Interestingly, looking at their use case scores, it makes a compelling case that the D800 is now a very niche camera for Nikon. Only those that absolutely have to have 36mp would buy it, since it seems that the D600 does everything the D800 does, and in some cases, a little better (high ISO). I wonder if that cuts into Nikon's bottom line at all...


you don't have to absolutely have 36MP to purchase. you just have to want the best image quality of any full frame camera geared towards landscape/studio/portrait to make you buy it 

if you do any of those things, the D600 is good, but the D800 blows it out of the water. What became redundant was the D3X.

plus if you've kept with Lloyd Chambers, you'd know the benefits of 36MP on image quality go beyond mere crops. Because you're sampling at such high resolutions, the effects of the bayer pattern are reduced leading to better image quality at equivalent 24MP resolutions.

so the D800 is far from a niche. it is a revolution. don't worry, canon will eventually do it too.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 20, 2012)

psolberg said:


> so the D800 is far from a niche. it is a revolution. don't worry, canon will eventually do it too.



I believe Canon will. I hope we will see Canon can give some surprises on its next generation cameras. Thus, that will give me a reason to upgrade my 5D3 four years later.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 20, 2012)

1DX is nearly 6 months old. OM-D EM5 is older, so is the XPro1. None of these have been tested, and yet the D600 is tested and reviews written what, a week after announcement?

Now, there's a lot of people who claim that Nikon and DXO have secret dealings, biased fanbois, in each others' pockets, whatever.
I'm not going to join them, nor am I going to dispute any of the results. (Although I do wonder, how the D600 and 5D3 have 'SNR' lines almost as close to be touching, in both print and screen, and yet the D600 is 'usable' to 2980 and the 5D3 is only 'usable' to 2293)

But like any review, these data have to be taken with a grain of salt.
And with DXO, that grain is the size of a the pyramids and growing...



*wanders off to keep shooting with 5EV DR film...*


----------



## weixing (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
From DxOMark result on D800 and now, D600, I was wondering how Nikon DSLR dynamic range able to get a 14.4EV for D800 and 14.2EV for D600 when they only had 14-bits?? Unless they somehow compress their data in certain part of the dynamic range or the data is non-linear?

Have a nice day.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

weixing said:


> From DxOMark result on D800 and now, D600, I was wondering how Nikon DSLR dynamic range able to get a 14.4EV for D800 and 14.2EV for D600 when they only had 14-bits?? Unless they somehow compress their data in certain part of the dynamic range or the data is non-linear?



Nikon doesn't. DxO measures DR, it's less than 14 EV limit imposed by the 14-bit ADC (look at Measurements > DR > Screen), then DxO 'normalizes' the data to an 8 MP print size, and uses that to generate a Score. Both normalized value and Score are biased in favor of higher MP sensors.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 20, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> 94..... well let me make a guess.. the 6D will score 81.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess that it is time for you to switch. as if you already switch, congratulation. however, i rather trust my eyes as well as my own judgement than any of those sites. if they want me to believe it, post out of camera images for me to compare. for now, i can tell that both camera yields good images... but in term of iso, canon provide much more cleaner noise imo. i love both brands but will stick with canon since they both pretty much the same (not high iso, see previous sentence)...


----------



## distant.star (Sep 20, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Why should they?



That looks like a beach. Why would a guy go to the beach dressed like that?

I'll bet he's a terrorist.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

Canon executives - overdressed for any occasion.


----------



## robbymack (Sep 26, 2012)

And fanboys around the world lets out a collective yelp...

It's a good thing i don't put much stock in reviews and numbers otherwise I'd be selling all my gear and moving to Nikon. Granted in 2-4 years when the tables flip back then I'd have to do it all over again, it must be tough to be a fair weather fanboy.


----------

